# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  How to order a column data

## Testtest123

I am using SQL server database and my table has below data.

TEAM       COUNTS
Team1      1 
Team10    2 
Team2     10 
Team3     33 
Team4     66 
Team7     24 
Team6     23 
Team5     55

What is the query to order Column "TEAM" in ascending order

----------


## rmiao

select * from table order by team

----------

